# Power to the Pigeons



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We recently added a light switch and outlet to the coop (Hooray!!!!). We attached a small handheld vacuum along the lower wall, so it would be more convenient to clean up the feather dust.

The past few mornings, the vacuum has been knocked askew. I finally figured out that Walter is trying to oust the intruder from his territory. I'd better check if the warranty covers pigeon attack.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Silly Bird*

Siily bird vaccum cleaners are for people. However I guess people have to find a new place for thier vaccums. HA HA


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maybe he doesn't like the vacuum cleaner taking up fron HIS space.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I can see how Walter is getting confused, your little vacuum is probably very similar in shape and appearance to a pigeon.
Walter sounds like he is very territorial, I have a pigeon Ash that is similar and he will not allow anything in his loft without alot of cooing and head bowing, even me!
This is a great post on pigeon behaviour, thanks for posting


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Terri,

When it comes to tampering with objects in "their" territory, looks like Walter is trying to outdo Cynthia's Snowflake:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9646

These boys sure are something, aren't they?

Linda


----------

